# T.V. show,Grey's Anatomy



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Does anyone else watch this??? I love it!!


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2006)

DW and I watch it, but every Sunday we ask ourselves why we still watch it. Neither of us can stand it lol.


----------



## Cheech (Feb 20, 2006)

My wife and I watch every week.  I thought the two episodes with the bomb were the best yet.  Haven't watched this weeks yet though...


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

OMG, it's hilarious, cheech!! Except for the one patient which is sad but sweet in the end!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 20, 2006)

This show is SOOOO good.  I was sad when Friends went off the air, but I think this may be even better.  How about that shocker last night with George and Meredith at the end?  I totally did not see that coming!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet... but the previews always look good.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay, since everyone hasn't seen last nights episode, we won't disclose anything. Just know that it's unexpected!!


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

Omg I LOVE this show !!!! I really thought I'd hate it in the beginning. 
Guess again. If there's one show on a Sunday I MUST watch... it's this


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 21, 2006)

whats the show about?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 21, 2006)

I have only seen the 2 bomb episodes.  I thought the way they began it with the dream of the women together in the shower, and ended it with the women in the shower washing all the blood and teeny body bits  off of the one woman was very interesting. Not exactly the way he had dreamed it!  I liked the 2 episodes that I saw.  We don't watch Desperate Housewives though, so we usually don't see Grey's Anatomy, since it comes on right after it.  We generally watch a movie then (either CBS or a DVD).

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> whats the show about?


 
It's about 5 Interns working toward being doctors with there everyday life. It's interesting. Lots of drama and it's funny.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

I love this show! My girlfriends and I get together every Sunday night, in our jammies, sometimes yummy snacks and wine or tea (depending on the mood)and watch it. They like desperate housewives, I attend for the company. It was by accident that we started watching Greys, but now we all love it! I am not a big tv person, but I love this show!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> I love this show! My girlfriends and I get together every Sunday night, in our jammies, sometimes yummy snacks and wine or tea (depending on the mood)and watch it. They like desperate housewives, I attend for the company. It was by accident that we started watching Greys, but now we all love it! I am not a big tv person, but I love this show!


 

That sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## Cheech (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow!  I didn't see the George/Maradith thing coming either.  I always felt like there was some sexual tension between George and Izzy that could have been played on, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Cheech said:
			
		

> Wow! I didn't see the George/Maradith thing coming either. I always felt like there was some sexual tension between George and Izzy that could have been played on, but maybe that's just me.


 
I think there was tension with Izzy, period 

Can't wait until next week when he spouts it to anyone listening


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Who do you think McDreamy should be with - Addison (his wife) or Meredith (the intern)?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

Meredith!!! He should have never let that so called wife back in his life!! She should go back with Mark and leave Shephard alone!!


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh definately with meredith. tons of chemistry there, no pun intended.
do you think her mother will realize she has alzheimer's and that meredith isn't 5 years old anymore ?


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Oh definately with meredith. tons of chemistry there, no pun intended.
> do you think her mother will realize she has alzheimer's and that meredith isn't 5 years old anymore ?


 
Nope. I think it'll get worse from here. She is telling Meredith all the hot details thinking that she's speaking to a friend. It's gonna get ugly though, I  think


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah I see things hitting the fan real soon.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Mrs Big Dog and I watch it religiously every Sunday. If we can't, we tape it.

As for stuff hitting the fan, there are so many aspects where it's going to hit the fan, it's almost disgusting. Addison will go with McSteamy (the guy she cheated with) and Meridith will go with McDreamy. As for the George/Meridith plot, t'will be short lived, but I'm not sure how McDreamy will respond. That will likely play for a few episodes. Burke and Yang seem like an odd couple too. Not sure where that will go. As for Izzy and "Stud Muffin" (can't recall his name), sadly it's a match made in heaven, or at least along the lines of the former couple, Brad & Jennifer. Mr. Hottie with Ms. Hot Stuff.

The plot of the chief and Meridith's mom can take so many turns, it's hard to tell. I'm confident Meridith is privvy to the parties involved in the affair that drove her parents apart.

George and the red head nurse should get back together, just because I'm sick of George whining and being the underdog in pretty much everything.

Of all those on the show, Dr. Hitler is the most stable.

We'll be watching every week, for sure!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

BigDog - my goodness - you sure summed it up! I think this thread should stay active - especially Monday mornings!

Its great to chat with others that love this show - maybe we should talk about what we snacked on during the show too - for me, mushroom bread (posted here recently) with sea breeze cocktails as well as popcorn and leftover chocolate truffle pie from the night before - and I wonder why I'm gaining weight! Of course, I was with two other women drooling over McDreamy, McSteamy, and I think we named him Stud Muffin - and of course, I think George is cute too.

Meredith with McDreamy? Hmm, he is trying to do the right thing by staying with his wife - you can't fault him for that - but this comes from me - and my x-husband was a cheater so my opinion is tainted. 

I wonder if we should start a DCGA fan club?


----------



## BigDog (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Meredith with McDreamy? Hmm, he is trying to do the right thing by staying with his wife - you can't fault him for that - but this comes from me - and my x-husband was a cheater so my opinion is tainted.


 
Well, since I'm confident Addison is going back to McSteamy, McDreamy is left free. Well, unless George find a side to himself he didn't know about and he and McDreamy hook up. Highly unlikely, though.

Kudos to him for trying to make it work, but with the "return" of McSteamy in Addison's life, it's not a long leap to think their marriage has gone the way of the dinosaur. Especially since he caught the wife and McSteamy cheating and he walked out, but when McSteamy was flirting with Meredith, McDreamy decked McSteamy.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Now that would be a big twist, wouldn't ya say -    !

Do you think Addison is going to leave McDreamy AGAIN for McSteamy? I think she may stay with him but McDreamy will leave her for Meredith - I think McSteamy is going to pursue Meredith, too. For some reason, I am not sure I like McSteamy yet.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 21, 2006)

> I love this show! My girlfriends and I get together every Sunday night, in our jammies, sometimes yummy snacks and wine or tea (depending on the mood)and watch it.


 
Ummmmmm..... yea.........  You going to invite me?!   Any single attractive ladies? I have a LOT to offer! I will cook AND clean! Plus Im about 20 pounds over weight AND out of work with really no money! Oh.  Wait. Forget about the last part. I will be a BUTLER for all of you ladies! Want me to wear a toga?! No wait...... suit and TIE! Im co-dependant so Im sure you will all be pleased with my cooking and serving!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Deadly - I'm sorry, but no, how can I say this and be politically  correct and not get kicked out of DC - no one with a male appendage is allowed in girls club. We have made all of our husbands mad.  I think I've caught mine listening through the door!  We really aren't much to look at - all in jammies, no makeup, flushed from wine and watching McDreamy for an hour!  We get pretty silly sometimes, that is, when we are not crying - some of these scenes are so sad!  On the other hand, I'm sure my husband would enjoy the company upstairs, he gets lonely - he's not as cute as us, though.


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not sure I like McSteamy 

Yeah I'm not trusting that Mark guy
for a second


----------



## shannon in KS (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Deadly - I'm sorry, but no, how can I say this and be politically correct and not get kicked out of DC - no one with a male appendage is allowed in girls club. We have made all of our husbands mad. I think I've caught mine listening through the door! We really aren't much to look at - all in jammies, no makeup, flushed from wine and watching McDreamy for an hour! We get pretty silly sometimes, that is, when we are not crying - some of these scenes are so sad! On the other hand, I'm sure my husband would enjoy the company upstairs, he gets lonely - he's not as cute as us, though.


 
I nominate michelemarie for the first-ever produced "Discuss Cooking" t-shirt to be produced for the store!!!!     The second prize goes to Deady, a DC kilt!  (we want pics)


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 21, 2006)

OH!   I didnt know they are all married.   Oppppssss. I didnt intend you to think I would come over with all married women. I would never want to do that. No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 21, 2006)

Boyfriend - no hard feelings at all. I was actually thinking about it until I remembered our golden rule.  The hubbies wouldn't like it too much if we let an outsider in and kept them out.  We need them upstairs to keep the popcorn popping!


----------



## college_cook (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone else think that George and Meredith have a shot together?  He's one of the main characters so if they turn that relationship really sour they may as well ax him from the show... which I don't think they'll do.  He has the best relationship with the resident... Dr. Bailey I think?  He's too important of a character for him to get the ax, he mediates too many disputes, and he really acts as the non-sexual male friend for the girls in a large way... they come to him with lots of problems, it seems like.

I do think that McSteamy and Addison are going to end up together and that her marriage with McDreamy is basically dead.

Yang and Burke will be together for awhile, but I don't know about forever.  Something tells me she'll scare when he mentions marriage or kids or something like that.

I don't think Izzy and Alex will keep hooking up for too long either.  She was pretty sour on the whole thing.... but I think if George and Meredith stick together Izzy may get jealous... there was a lot of tension between Izzy and George for awhile... talking about "feeding the beast".... and I don't think either of them realize how they might feel for each other.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd say George has the best connection with Bailey (Dr. Hitler). Yeah, he was there when she gave birth, which I thought was a hilarious scene. George just seems to have the best located head on his shoulders, from a rationale point.

I do see Izzy and Stud Muffin being short lived. There is some sort of something between Izzy and George, I agree. I also agree on the thought that Yang will weird out at the next step of a relationship presented by Burke. I think the next step he will pitch is marriage, as the persona of his character tends to lean towards a more conservative paradigm. At least that's what I see.

Addison has become a rather intricate part of the show to varying degrees, so if McSteamy and her hook up, he's gotta stick around too. Under that notion, I think it would drive McDreamy insane and he'd leave. As previously mentioned, I agree that the likliness of that happening is slim to none. At the same time, I don't see Addison, Grey, McSteamy and McDreamy being able to reside under one roof, even if it is a place of employment.

Here's a track I just thought of. McSteamy seemed impressed with Stud Muffin, and seemed to take a shot at coaxing him into plastic surgery. Perhaps Addison, McSteamy, and Stud Muffin all go back to New York. This frees Izzy up for George and whatever is going on there. I think the show can afford to lose Addison and McSteamy for sure. Stud Muffin maybe not so easily, since he's an intricate part to the little clique of interns. Then again, other than his issue of passing the boards, he doesn't really play a huge role outside of he and Izzy's closet adventures. Oh, and he caught the bazooka bit, but pretty much faded after in those episodes.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 22, 2006)

Yang aggervates me - I like Burke, and she needs to lighten up a bit.  George needs someone nice - he is too nice! I think him and Meredith would make a great couple - but I don't think it is headed that way. I love Bailey - she is one of my favorites. Izzy gets on my nerves too. I have always thought studmuffin was a hottie - and of course, McDreamy........... McSteamy needs to go. I mean really, what kind of friend is he?


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 22, 2006)

what season r u up to cause it im waiting for season 2 to start here in oz.

luv Kim and Krysten


----------



## college_cook (Feb 22, 2006)

Season 2 is running right now


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 23, 2006)

wat kinda cool things happen and do meredith and mcdreamy end up together again cause i hate his ex wife.   do yang and the black guy get back together.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheese-lover - I did not see the first season - was McDreamy with his wife or have they always been apart?  You really don't want us to tell you what happens, do you?


----------



## Cheese-lovers (Feb 26, 2006)

yeah i do cause then if i miss an episode it doesn't matter so much.   Theat and it means i can annoy my sisters by knowing and them not.   Im one of seven kids i need to have something they dont


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Cheese-lover - I did not see the first season - was McDreamy with his wife or have they always been apart? You really don't want us to tell you what happens, do you?


 
They were apart most of the first season. Noone knew anything about her until she walked in one evening while Meredith and him were talking and introdced herself, Meredith said "Shephard?" and she said "Yes, and you must be the one that is sleeping with my husband 

Here is the entire 1st season.


----------



## luvs (Feb 26, 2006)

i've heard of that show, i think. if Mom buys me cable i'll watch it.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is little snippets of this season, Cheese-lovers. If you want to know anything, just ask.


----------



## middie (Feb 27, 2006)

Who watched last night ??

Poison Oak ???  Okay who can say 
P-A-I-N !!!!!!


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

I watched! Who would ever imagine?  Poor George!


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

I think the witch deserved the poison oak!! Actually, much more than that.
As for George. He will move on and get over Meredith, hopefully, with the Doctor that set his shoulder. I think that they need to slow Meredith down, she's getting a bad name. I think it's funny that Izzy is flirting with Denny too. That'll put a bug up what's his face!!


----------



## middie (Feb 27, 2006)

She's getting too close to Denny. I hate to say it but I don't think they're planning on keeping him long if you catch my drift.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 27, 2006)

I know, and it's sad!! I don't know what is going to happen next week, but, the previews show the idiot says something to Denny that really makes the situation worse. The look in his eyes when he was defibulating him, made me think he was going to kill him.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 27, 2006)

i feel bad for george as well... and as for him and the doc who set his shoulder hooking up... it's going to happen, or else they wouldn't have introduced the character.  at the very least it will make somone else jealous.  i don't like it, but i'm pretty sure thats the way thingswill shape up.

i think meredith is about to go through a bad spell, izzy really resented her for hurting george... mcdreamy is going to be her best friend for awhile... and may start to fall for him again.. which is unfortunate b/c is seemed like mcdreamy and his wife were starting to get along again.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 27, 2006)

I was thinking about the last scene of the show again today - poor George! I feel so bad for him. He needs to get out of the odd couple's apartment though.  I bet that his shoulder doc and him will hook up - I can't wait to see what happens.

The friend thing is not going to work with McDreamy and Meredith - you can't stay friends after that - so they have to wind up together, I'm sure.

I awas dissapointed in Stud Muffin - I hope they don't make him out to be a villian - I like him.


----------



## BigDog (Feb 27, 2006)

college_cook said:
			
		

> which is unfortunate b/c is seemed like mcdreamy and his wife were starting to get along again.


 
I disagree. He's trying, but I think it is apparent it ain't gonna work. She's trying harder than he is, but deep down I don't think McDreamy wants it, and it takes two to tango. He's too far gone from the start, regardless of how hard he tries.

As for Meridith and George, I feel for George, but at the same time she was vulnerable too. Not justifying what she did, but the whole situation was a disaster waiting to happen. When it seems that life is gloomy, and someone you know has feelings for you starts saying all things perfect, it's tough to maintain composure. At the same time, his feelings were no secret, and it was obvious this outcome would happen. I do think there's a chance of him and the doc that set his shoulder. Best shot he's got IMO, and she came on to him.

Izzy is getting stupid. She and Stud Muffin aren't a couple, but they are, well, how do you say this properly, enjoying each other's physical attributes on a seemingly regular basis. Then she's suddenly hot to trot for a guy that is on his death bed? She needs to pull her head out of her posterior orfice. The look in his eyes when shocking the patient did seem like he'd just as soon kill the guy, since he's trying to work things out with Izzy. Oh, but they aren't a couple. I almost feel for Stud Muffin now. I don't think they're portraying him as a villian, but a very unhappy and jealous guy friend (not boyfriend since they aren't a couple). Then again, what goes around comes around. He wasn't that nice in the get go.

T'was kind of nice having Yang & Burke take somewhat of a secondary role.

As for Addison and the poison oak, man it sucks to be her! Moral of the story, pre-check what you are doing, where, and may be planning to use before doing so. I think she had somewhat of an epiphone when Bailey blasted her about her marriage going to pieces. I think that may have been her realization of the beginning of the end of her & McDreamy.

Noticeably absent this episode: McSteamy. He was a big part last week, then suddenly a no show this week? Seems bazaar to me.

Good to see George and the redhead nurse patching things up too. Maybe something there for him in the long run, I don't know.


----------

